# C&C 115 Issues?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Browsing through Yachtworld today, I noticed what seem to be a lot of new and recent year C&C 115s for sale. Just normal turnover, or is the 115 "infected" with the same quality and customer support issues noted in these forum for the C&C 121s and Tartans? I'd hate to go through what some owners here have reported.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*What? No Opinions?*

Seriously, not trying to stir any crap - just the 411 on this boat.

Overall, seems an excellent cruiser/racer performer (from my research), and seem to be listed on YW with regularity. However, performance & reliability/support are different considerations. Must be some 115 owners out there willing to separate fact from fiction when it comes to these boats, no?


----------



## Gene T (May 23, 2006)

How many is a lot. There don't seem to be a lot of them listed to me. The 115 is a fairly new boat, there might not be anyone on this list that has one. 

I have looked at them closely, they are definitely racer/cruiser as compared to cruiser/racer. There is a lot to like about the design of the 115. The only thing I noticed that I did not like was the finishing in the out of sight areas. I have no experience with their sailing characteristics or with build problems. 

The first one sold in the SF Bay area was outfitted with every thing, within 6 months it was for sale again. That did make me wonder.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have heard that they don't sail to their ratings. i.e.: They are not as fast in real life as they are on paper.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

From primal scream : Primal Scream is a 2006 C&C model 115 (38' LOA) sailing vessel which hails from Key Biscayne (Miami), FL. Although she is a racer/cruiser, Primal Scream spends the majority of her time on the race course being campaigned in eastern seaboard events from Key West to New England. During summer months, her home port is New London, CT. In addition to closed-course buoy racing, Primal Scream is a formidable and comfortable point-to-point distance racer. Deliveries between events are on her own bottom, generally short-handed by her owner/skipper, available crew and supportive friends. Primal Scream logs more than 50 races and 5,000 miles per year. Her racing accomplishments include:

* Annapolis NOOD 2007 - 1st in Class and winner of C&C 115 East Coast Championship
* Charleston Race Week 2007 - 1st in Class and winner of the Palmetto Cup
* Miami to Bimini 2007 - 1st in Class and 1st Overall
* Ft Lauderdale to Key West 2007 - 3rd in Class
* Block Island Race Week 2006 - 2nd in Class
* Charleston Race Week 2006 - 1st in Class and winner of the Palmetto Cup
* Miami Race Week 2006 - 3rd in Class
* Ft Lauderdale to Key West 2006 - 1st in Class
* Wirth Munroe Lauderdale to Palm Beach 2005 - 2nd in Class 

Our success is a result of the hard work, commitment and compatibility of the crew. For the most part, we are a collection of South Florida amateur sailors who came together with the common interest of establishing a home on a serious boat with a serious campaign. We have no “pros”, no hired guns. Everyone has ownership in the program and we sail with our hearts. The team practices, learns, excels and succeeds. We have no egos, each person’s input is valued, we trust and respect each other and we have a great time exercising and improving our sailing skills - all of which is evidenced by the fact that we have a consistent influx of accomplished sailors interested in joining our crew roster.


----------

